# How did you place your path with a diagonal bridge?



## courtky (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a spot where a diagonal bridge would look really good, but I have no idea how to make the path to the bridge look good. Can anyone give me some ideas/inspiration?


----------



## Luella (Apr 28, 2020)

I haven't run into that but my first thought would be maybe a QR code that has grass exposed on the design? So you could just lay an area of that design around the bridge entrance floor. Not a straight path at the base, but leading up to it could be straight.


----------



## Mary (Apr 28, 2020)

courtky said:


> I have a spot where a diagonal bridge would look really good, but I have no idea how to make the path to the bridge look good. Can anyone give me some ideas/inspiration?


This is my favorite way of doing it that I've seen, it's super cute!!


Spoiler: photo


----------



## courtky (Apr 28, 2020)

Mary said:


> This is my favorite way of doing it that I've seen, it's super cute!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: photo


I absolutely love that idea. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 28, 2020)

Checkerboard patterns also work nicely.


----------



## hallejulia (Apr 29, 2020)

I did mine like this.


----------



## succulents (Apr 29, 2020)

i made a little heart shape on both sides of the bridge! looks super cute


----------



## Raz (Apr 29, 2020)

I used various cobblestones arranged in a seemingly random way (in reality, I had to try many of the cobblestone pieces I have and see how it would look better without looking man made). It's a set of design patterns I've downloaded. I'll try to post pictures later.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 29, 2020)

Mary said:


> This is my favorite way of doing it that I've seen, it's super cute!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: photo


This is what I did! However, mine somehow didn’t line up properly to have heart shapes on both sides, so I have a heart shape on one side and a circle on the other. I would prefer if I could do heart shapes on both sides, but I still think it looks pretty cute the way I have it right now.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 29, 2020)

I saw this elsewhere, and it looks pretty neat!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 29, 2020)

personally, i've been using the "checkerboard" way for the my diagonal paths!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 29, 2020)

i've been using the checkerboard as well even though i don't really have a diagonal bridge, but i do have diagonal walkways leading from inclines. i don't have that much bridges anyway.


----------

